# Pinup Girl Photos..... ??



## cavwife (Sep 17, 2007)

My husband is leaving for Iraq and I'd like to send him off with some classy pictures in the style of the 1940s pinup girls (light nude, or "risque", as they would say.

I have a fairly decent digital camera, but I don't want these to be shabby and ho-hum. Can anyone suggest photography software that would punch up these style photos? Also, any tips on taking the pictures, lighting, or technique would be appreciated.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 17, 2007)

Hire a photographer.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I wouldn't concern yourself with software at this point.  The set up and lighting will be much, much more important.  You may need much more than just a camera...although minimalist lighting can be effective, it doesn't say 'Pinup' to me.

I wouldn't think that this is something that can just be done by  yourself over night.  It would take a decent understanding of the principles of lighting, not to mention the equipment to create the light.  

I guess it depends on the quality that you are looking for, or are willing to settle for.

My suggestion would be to find a photographer/studio to shoot these for you.  You might even find one willing to give you a deal, if they are sympathetic to the cause.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 17, 2007)

A lot of "Betty Page" images were done with minimal lighting and were extremely sexy.


----------



## gomexz (Sep 17, 2007)

check out  kittenkoffinzombies.com or suicidegirls.com.  These sites are centered around what your asking about. you may be able to pick up some ideas there.


----------



## cavwife (Sep 19, 2007)

thank you all so much!
i'd love to go to a photographer, except i want to do this more affordably and i'm a little shy about being nude and posing in front of someone else...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 19, 2007)

gomexz said:


> check out  kittenkoffinzombies.com or suicidegirls.com.  These sites are centered around what your asking about. you may be able to pick up some ideas there.



suicidegirls might be a little too porny, i dunno. never heard of kittenkoffinzombies.


----------



## WDodd (Sep 19, 2007)

I have been wanting to do something like this for a long long time. I still don't feel comfortable in the lighting area to attempt it though and then have it fail miserably.



> suicidegirls might be a little too porny, i dunno. never heard of kittenkoffinzombies.



I agree those do look a bit porny. I think this is more along the lines of what you are looking for:

http://www.litfuel.net/pics/small_sommer_laying.jpg this and many other examples of pinup style stuff is posted pretty frequently in the glamor/nude section of http://photography-on-the.net/forum

They might be able to give you a good step-by-step if you PM someone thats done it, or atleast tell you how they did it and what they used.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

Nude is not sexy.
Take it from a guy who's been away from home for a long time more than once - if I saw a pic of my spouse nude, I'd wonder who the photographer was and who else has access to the originals.
Successful boudoir shots involve sensuality and promise not necessarily lots of flesh.

What a boudoir shot reveals is interesting but what it conceals is vital.


----------



## cavwife (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree, traveler.
thats why i'm looking for "light" nude-- as in, CLASSY. early Marilyn Monroe or Betty Paige. I'm feeling very inspired by the pinups of the 1940s, all those ads "For the Boys"...

I want something my husband would love, but that I wouldn't be embarrassed if they fell into the wrong hands, if you know what I mean.


----------



## gomexz (Sep 19, 2007)

im sorry i didn't mean to fend off track with the suicide girls links.  I havea friend that is one and is on the more "classy" side versus the porn side.  Kitten Koffin is all about the pin up girl stuff they havea contest everymonth for thier calendar.


----------



## d1a1s1 (Sep 19, 2007)

gomexz said:


> im sorry i didn't mean to fend off track with the suicide girls links.  I havea friend that is one and is on the more "classy" side versus the porn side.  Kitten Koffin is all about the pin up girl stuff they havea contest everymonth for thier calendar.




Have you ever had a subject called "english composition"...if so, did you pass?!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

d1a1s1 said:


> Have you ever had a subject called "english composition"...if so, did you pass?!



Did your mommy ever tell you how to act in grownup society - and why didn't you listen?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 19, 2007)

Nein-reis said:


> Hire a photographer.


Yeah, without meaning to sound simplistic, this is your best approach. If you find the right person (see their previous work) you will end up with something great that can last a life-time.


The_Traveler said:


> Did your mommy ever tell you how to act in grownup society - and why didn't you listen?


LOL Traveler.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## d1a1s1 (Sep 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Did your mommy ever tell you how to act in grownup society - and why didn't you listen?



Huh? What does that have to do with poor writing? Not only that but what do YOU have to do with HIS poor writing? Some people.....


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

You must have thought that this was a Photography and written English site.

It actually turns out to be a Photography, written English and common courtesy site - c/c welcome on all posts.


----------



## d1a1s1 (Sep 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> You must have thought that this was a Photography and written English site.
> 
> It actually turns out to be a Photography, written English and common courtesy site - c/c welcome on all posts.



You're absolutely right, I did in fact think this was a photography and written english site. Wait a minute...
photography "check", 
written english "check"  
Huh...amazing

Sorry about the thread jack all....its fun to have a bit of conflict sometimes.
:hugs: Traveler


----------



## WDodd (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm curious as to what you decide to do if you don't mind reporting back when you get it figured out. 

I think the best way to go would be to hire a photographer. It would be the easiest way to get the results you are looking for. Shooting it while modeling would be quite a challenge I would imagine.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 20, 2007)

do we need to go into time out now?


----------

